# Homemade version of the "Stand and Fish" system



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

After seeing what captken posted, I just had to develop one myself. My dad and I put this together for about $30. Its all out of pvc. Turned out great!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

what did you use for the pontoons? It almost looks like over sized summer sausage


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Crab trap bouys from Boater's World.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. I bet it will be nice to have something to hold onto when standing. Test it out yet?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope, haven't tried it out yet. I sure am ready to though!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

That looks pretty slick to me. Are you gonna be at the tournament? I'd like to see it up close and personal. I love PVC.

Ken


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That came out pretty damn nice. Ya gotta love PVC, is there anything it can't do?


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

are you going to stand on it?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

> *tunapopper (4/27/2009)*That came out pretty damn nice. Ya gotta love PVC, is there anything it can't do?


If women were made of PVC there would be a lot less maintenence.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *captken (4/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (4/27/2009)*That came out pretty damn nice. Ya gotta love PVC, is there anything it can't do?
> ...


HAHAHA!!! and just think, if they pissed you off and you threw them down, you wouldn't go to jail. They would just break and you could go get a new one, cheap.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *snivlem (4/27/2009)*are you going to stand on it?


Nope, I'll just lean on it. My back rests along the bar directly above the seat.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet rig for sure, please post update after first sea trial.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool set-up. Let us know how it works!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Tried it today at Bal alex. Worked great! It was definately nice to have a backrest. Some pics:


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Now all you need is some hungry reds in clear shallow water :letsdrink


----------



## Dale (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to see a little lean action like the manufactured one. If it can take a full lean then its doing something. Anyway regardless you are a creative person and your idea definitly inspiredme to get excited. thanks


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

i like the homemade push pole. What size pvc is that, 1.5" schedule 40? How did you attach the handle? I need to make one of those for my jet ski. I will hopefully get the rack made for the back tomorrow and then its game on. The overall set up you have there looks pretty sweet.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome!! :bowdown


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

That is one sweet Pelican you have, great job!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Here he was this morning:


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Russian (5/1/2009)*i like the homemade push pole. What size pvc is that, 1.5" schedule 40? How did you attach the handle? I need to make one of those for my jet ski.


I just got some regular 2'' pvc and put a T cap on the end. Glued it all up with pvc cement.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's acouple morefrom this morning:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats easy enough. That set up you have there is money.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw you guys pass me on Hwy 98 Sat AM. The yak looks good, even on a trailer. Hope to meet you ano the water someday.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Team Hobie (5/4/2009)*I saw you guys pass me on Hwy 98 Sat AM. The yak looks good, even on a trailer. Hope to meet you ano the water someday.


We were sort of racing through traffic just to get a peak at your yak! Thats a true fishing machine you got there! Hope to meet you one day also.


----------

